# About the new index page...



## Joe Blow (17 January 2005)

For those of you who come to the site by typing http://www.aussiestockforums.com you will have noticed a new index page before you enter the forums.

Aussie Stock Forums has always needed a proper front page so I'm playing with this vbulletin mod to see how it works and whether I can get it to look and function the way I want it to. 

It is easy to bypass by simply setting your bookmarks to https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums 

Anyway, let me know what you think.


----------



## RichKid (17 January 2005)

Emm, interesting, thought my browser was playing up at first glance. Will let you know about how it 'feels'. First impression was it seemed a bit congested but that may just be because it's different. Not sure if listing all users near the top is as useful but let's see....


----------



## Joe Blow (17 January 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Emm, interesting, thought my browser was playing up at first glance. Will let you know about how it 'feels'. First impression was it seemed a bit congested but that may just be because it's different. Not sure if listing all users near the top is as useful but let's see....




I have just gotten rid of the 'Users Online Today' option, which I think was cluttering up the page.

There are possibilities to add news items, opinion polls and there might even be a way to add the Stock Tipping Competition top 5.

Hmmmmm.

Anyway, I'm going to have a good look at it and see what I can do with it.


----------

